
Waymo, Fiat Chrysler expand autonomous vehicle plans - john58
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/31/waymo-fiat-chrysler-expand-autonomous-vehicle-plans.html
======
Fricken
60k is not small potatoes. This is on top of an order for 20k Jaguar ipace
suvs previously announced, for a total of 80k.

Based on data collected from their early rider program currently running in
the Chandler area of Phoenix, Waymo estimates a typical robotaxi will do 50
trips per day. 50x80k, that's 4 million.

4 million trips per day. For perspective, Uber and Lyft do 170,000 trips per
day in the Bay Area.

